# Rescue Rat Mom



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok so I was hoping to get pics of her big ol pregnant belly today but she surprised me with pups when I got home from school. 

Her story is that I know almost all the workers in Petsmart and I went in the other day and a woman named Cindy came running up to me. She said that their were some rats in the back that they could not sell as they got them from someone that surrendered them. The story is a guy has 3 females and a male that he was breeding for his snakes...but his fiance made him get rid of all of the rats and all but one snake. 
Cindy asked if I could take one or all of them and I said I had room right now for one. I ended up with a pretty fawn hooded, clearly pregnant. I chose her because she was the most scared and I thought that it was best that I help her out since it was most likely she would not get adopted. 
That was almost a week ago. We have been working on trust training and she has come a long way, still extremely nervous tho. 

I knew she was pregnant...but I thought I would be better suited to handle and socialize one litter than Petsmart trying to do that with a possibility of three litters. I met the male that came in with them as well and he was a blue rex hooded dumbo. 

I am pretty sure this female has been a mom before because she is a HUGE rat and most likely a little older. I came home to a TON of squeaks today and look in on her. Haven't done an official count yet but it looks like 15 with 2 stillborn. I am going to let her be for about another hour or two and then I am going to count, sex, and clean up the poor dead babes. Also, one appears to have blood trapped just under the skin on the tip of the nose, sort of like a blood blister. I will get pictures of that up as well. 

The female has been getting some \Ensure and eggs since she got with me as well as my regular rat food, is there anything else I can do for her?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep sounds like she's had a litter before. Now the Good news is that considering this guy did not cull her this means she is a really good mom (or he is very stupid in selective breeding). A lot of snake people if a rat does not take good care of her pups they will not use them anymore, a lot of them are very strict with stuff like that. So if he was a true snake person he probably had the same mind set.

Sounds like your doing everything right, I can't think of anything to critique. Feel free to keep us updated on the litter.

If you want I can give you possible outcomes for litter colors, ect?  Either way she sounds very pretty, so does the dad. 

Oh and on the blood blister, keep an eye on that. be prepared for that kit to Maybe die in the first week. He might not, but typically when they are born with wounds they might get an infection, or mom might have groomed him a bit too much. I would still keep an eye on it though, just in case.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I know a lot about genetics, as it is an area of my major  So I do know that either all of the babies will be rex or half of them will be rex depending on him the father is **** or hetero and they will either be half dumbo or no dumbo depending on if the mom is hetero or ****. 
I am assuming mostly hooded and probably some interesting colors as both blue and fawn are fairly recessive compared to black and agouti. 

Also, so you dont think I should pop the blood blister at all? With a sterilized needle? Some of the other pups appear to have bruised noses for some reason :?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

And I lied...it was 16 babies with 2 stillborn....that is 14 babies to care for O_O


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah there is someone else on here who understands genetics, I was beginning to think I was the only one. Depending on genetics it could be 100% Agouti, 50% agouti and 50% black, 25% agouti, 25% beige, 25% black, and 25% Fawn. 50% Agouti, 50% Fawn, the list goes on with this. at this age you can already see eye color actually. Black eyes and Dark ruby will appear black and pink eyed and bright ruby will be harder to see if at all.

I guess you could, but since they are so little I personally wouldn't risk it. Granite I'm accident prone, but that's just me. I would leave it alone for a few more days. Mom probably got stressed out by something and might have just groomed them too hard, or they might have had a rough entrance into the world somehow. Rats are born head first so that wouldn't surprise me. You can try with a needle, but I'm accident prone and I would be worried about poking it in to deep and causing more harm then good.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

More pics to come but mom stole the good 50D camera for work today so I was stuck using my camera phone. The lighting sucks, hopefully the light will come into my room better in a few hours. All 14 have very good milk bands and seem healthy. One pup is a paler pink than the rest which makes me worry about his blood flow. The pup with the most bruising looks better than she did yesterday although still bruised. I am thinking mom was pulling on her pretty hard during birth










We have 7 males, 7 females.
We have 5 PE, 9 BE


----------



## BlackCat99 (Oct 9, 2012)

if both parents are rex you can also expect some patchwork babies in the litter which can be hard to re home depending on your area a lot of people seem to think they are ugly lol good luck on the babies though!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

They are not both rex


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are some more pictures. They have to be near the window so I can catch enough light to not white them out with flash. But I promise I will get some better ones as soon as my good camera is available. Here I got them all lined up also show you the baby that is worse bruised. The blood seems to have left the blister on her face which is good. I was very worried about it.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like you might have some Albinos in there then. 

Looks just like a bruise, mom might have given birth to her on a hard surface. It will probably go away.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, I am thinking they are either albino or fawn PE


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

AHHHHH!!!! Oh my goodness they are adorable!!! ;D


----------



## 18snickers (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't have the picture on this computer, but the red tipped nose is completely normal. Nothing to worry about. I had a litter 2 weeks ago and a couple had that as well. It was gone in 3 days tops and they're all doing fantastic with fur coming in and no nose issues! So no worries about that one


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

One female BE pup has passed. I wonder if it was a problem in the stomach as she does not seem to have a milk "band" but I can see milk all over her abdominal area.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Just saw another pup dead. This one was alive not even an hour ago! I had them all out to look them over and I looked back in to give her some eggs and this one was dead! No external signs of anything but I think she is accidentally killing them! Maybe because she is such a large rat. I dont know.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much, within the first week its expected a few may die. If you see a large number dying then she is probably doing something.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes but it is strange to see these completely healthy ones dying out of nowhere!! 
I wasnt worried until the one died an hour after I held them all...it makes me wonder.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

All 12 are getting healthy and fat. I can see some curly whiskers and some have some very very faint hoods that are starting to show up. Also, ears look like they are beginning to pop outward


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Everyone is good and healthy. You can see the hoods now. I am really hoping the pink eyed ones are not ALL PEW as those poor babies are always the hardest to rehome  I hate to discriminate against the PE but all four of the babies that are no longer alive were black eyed and I know at least one was a rex  But also, I think some of these babies are dumbo. I will know more in a few days


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

They are adorable. I would so buy Pew they're my favorite. I love them. Good luck


----------



## Ashley29 (Sep 27, 2012)

It's unfortunate some pups were lost, but big mama's been blessed with many more healthy bubs.  I like PEW! I don't understand why they're so unpopular. Where are you located?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

North Georgia. Most people can't stand the eyes...which idk why, they remind me of yummy cherries


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Korra said:


> But also, I think some of these babies are dumbo. I will know more in a few days
> 
> View attachment 9358


Their is definitly at least one dumbo, the little one looking up at the camera, their ears look moch rounder at this age, the top eared babies have little corners on them. Probably not the most scientific way of judging them but it seems to work


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

_They're so cute_... 

I wish you were closer because I would totally take one of the PEWs... I'm sure you'll find them all good homes, though.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, totally have some dumbos, I am betting that most of the ones that died were dumbos as the numbers are fairly uneven and it should have been near a 50/50 split. I am just surprised the mom is het for dumbo. All hoods are in a pretty, I think I have some champagne in there. And several rex, lots of really kinky curly whiskers!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yayyyy! Finally have a the good camera!!! Have some pics of everyone. The new count is 7 males and 5 females. Mom even decided to take a few pics


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Why must you tease me? your only two states away (So I tell myself even though Texas is the size of half the country)

Remember, just because its 50/50 chances doesn't mean 50/50 will happen. I've heard of litters where say Ruby eyes were suppose to happen but none appeared, or something like 50/50 black and ruby eyes and only ruby eyed rats were born. Stuff like that. 

Yeah looks like you might have a champaign hooded or two, maybe even a Beige/Fawn.

Wow mom is beautiful. she looks like an Australian cinnamon (They just got imported to the states a few years ago so I don't think she really is one, probably just a poor Cinnamon). Wow but she sure is, well, Orangish red. So beautiful. Also that Champaign hooded/Albino on the first picture looks Dumbo eared


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, I know that it doesn't always mean 50/50 but the chances are much more likely.  Yeah, she does photograph as a slightly different color than what she is, it's really pretty on camera isn't it?! haha! And yeah, I have 3 or 4 dumbos but I haven't conducted an official count yet


----------



## stacibolluyt (Oct 4, 2012)

oh my GOODNESS!! they are too cute. 
I just recently adopted a PEW - cutest thing I've ever seen. except she is terrified of me ): sad!

good luck! I would take some in a heartbeat, also!


----------



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

I just can't stop squealing over these babies!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks to me like I have 7 male, 5 female
7 rex, 5 regular
7 dumbo, 5 regular
1 fawn, 4 champagne, 4 agouti, 3 blue
All hooded

I haven't written down the combinations of all the traits yet, but I will in the next few days


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

*New Pictures!! *

Here are some new pics! We had ONE eye opening this morning, the smallest little female 
All colors are in and some are very interesting. Let me know what yall think
































I've changed my opinion to 
3 Cham
4 Agouti
2 Fawn(1 dark, 1 light)
3 Blues(1 blue for sure and 2 very brownish blues)


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh look, on the little lighter colored fawn female, you can see the bruise on her nose. She was the little one with the blood blister! I wonder if it is going to be a scar for her for the rest of her life.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I see it.

Yep looks correct. Though on the blues looks like 1 or 2 are blue agouti. (They might actually be Russian Blue agouti)


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

More piccies!! 
Thankfully, everybody can be on fleece again. Mom had to be on bedding for a while bc her nesting instinct was causing her to tear it to shreds! But now, everyone can work on potty training!
In their cage, they have their house to keep warm, a litter box, a food bowl, a ball toy, and some chew toys. They are always huddled together when I lift the hut, it's so cute!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Adorable. Love the pic of them using mom as a jungle gym.

Looks like you have no champagins, unless I'm missing pink eyes. Looks like the champagins are beige or russian beige, and the lighter colored fawn is also a beige.

What did the blue guys turn out to be? Do you know?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I think they are ruby eyed. Cuz they arent black but they certainly arent pink either. And you can look at the younger pics and see that about half do not have back eyes. And I have 1 blue and 2 blue agouti.
And mom is SUCH a good mom, I love her to death. Luckily, this litter already has homes lined up, except for the agouti rex girl and the agouti girl.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

They're so cute! I'd totally take the girls that are left, but sadly Texas is a long way from you. 

I'm so glad you've found homes for the rest already!

I love the picture of the little cream colored dumbo with her mom! It looks like she's giving her mom a kiss. <33


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I know! They are so adorable...and I am so glad I rescued this mom guys...it really makes me feel good inside that I am going to give a great life to 13 sweet animals who deserve all that and more


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

They ate adorable I do love little pink eepers


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I know that I am putting up way to many pics, but they are just so FREAKING CUTE


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw. I love the picture of mom.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you. I truly think she is exhausted with these babies  I am glad though, someone wants her and two of her daughters, so she will soon being going to a home where she and her girls will be happy forever


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Is that an all white baby with black eyes???


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope, he looks like a Russian beige. Which can be very light (or a light beige which if we were in the UK would be show quality but here in the US is not)

That's great someone wants two of her daughters and mother.


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my they are adorable I want one lol 


Luna and Isis mom


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

Aghhh I'm so jealous! I saw the last pic of your last picture post on tumblr! These babies are the cutest things.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha yes I spam my tumblr with pics! I just love tumblr


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

So this is a while back... but I totally forgot I had taken this vid! 

So here it is, for anyone that wants to see the cuteness of baby ratties!


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I just read through this entire thread! What sweet babies!!!!!! I can't get over how cute they all are (and how pretty mom is!). I'm so glad mom gets to go to a home with two of her girls....what a happy ending :-D


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

It sure was a happy ending! I should have posted it when it happened about a week or so ago but no one seemed to care about this thread XD I was planning on keeping a female when I had only 3 left and finding a home for the other two, but it ended up that someone with a lone female wanted one girl to join her and another person wanted the other two as her first two rats  All in all it was a lot of work, but making 13 lives better was totally worth it.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats


----------

